# two finger draw?



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I shoot two under and use a two under tab from EW Bateman; they make a split two tab as well.


----------



## phuzzy (Oct 18, 2008)

*I have been...*

Shooting split, two finger for several months now and like it. It was more comfortable then split three fingers. I do admit my 60 dorado doesnt get much use anymore, but my GMII 50 does and is my dominant bow for target/hunting.

Hope this helps.

Phuzzy


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Orion -

Major reason is because it's a weaker grip (d'oh). Second reason (and watch the wording here) it can increase the torque potential on the string. Simply, it's easier to twist your hand on the string with the smaller contact base of a two finger grip than with a three finger grip. Yes, the third finger acts as a stabilizer.

Very few people bother with the two finger thing (but I'm sure some will chime in shortly), but they do no better than the more conventional three fingered types.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

The torque potential argument makes sense. 

The odd thing (to me) is that somehow, two fingers feels stronger to me. I have been doing lots of form work on a 35# bow the last few weeks, but got out a 55# bow today to see how it would feel with just two fingers, and it seemed to draw easier and hold easier. I know that seems to contradict common sense. The other thing I have noticed is that my hand moves farther back after release than with 3 finger split. 

SoCalArcher; I like the Bateman tabs, does the two finger model have an elastic band for each finger? 

phuzzy: What are you using tab or glove?

And anyone else who shoots or has shot this way, I'm curious if anyone is just cutting the third finger off a standard tab?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Orion - 

Actually SOME what you're saying makes sense. You said that with a two finger grip:



> The other thing I have noticed is that my hand moves farther back after release than with 3 finger split.


That would imply that the two finger thing IS actually weaker. Most people will finder they get a "better" release with a heavier bow than with a lighter one - up to a point. That's just because the heavier one "rips" the string out of your fingers faster and there more of an action-reaction forcing the follow-through. See the connection? That works great until you start fatiguing. 

I'm not telling you not to use two fingers to draw (frankly, if I were personally coaching you, I WOULD tell you not to), but just make sure you give it a fair trial.

Viper1 out.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

shot two fingers last year- hand in a cast and had no choice. I actually shot my best 3D score of the year that way. I just cut down a three finger tab. Since then I have gone to three under over the winter-I shot split befor. 

A good friend of mine, voodoo, shoots two split and has for years I believe....and he always hands me my butt when we shoot together  AND he shoots nothing under 70-75 lbs....

Thats the great thing about archery, you can do what YOU want to do


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Orion, the two under tab does have an elastic band for each of the two fingers and I believe the split two does as well.


----------



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

I've come to appreciate the 2 under.
Using the middle and ring finger, _About(?)_ 80% of the pull is on the middle, 20% on the ring finger with an Archer's Mitt.
Not saying it's for everyone or anyone. It just works well for me in my style.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

Well there I go, making assumptions again! I assumed anyone shooting two fingers would be using pointer (index) and middle.

Floatsum: Using the middle and ring, I'm curious what you are doing with your pointer? Tucking it in or keeping it straight?

Anybody else shooting two and using something other than pointer and middle?


----------



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

straight,,, well sorta. Ends up semi straight when kept / allowed to relaxe.


----------



## christophe (Aug 17, 2009)

What about two under using index and middle? i suppose this would be a stronger handle than using middle and ring. Will try this weekend! :shade:

- chris


----------



## phuzzy (Oct 18, 2008)

*sorry.....*

For the delay in responding.......I was over torquing my bow string shooting two hogs. hee hee.

I use a three finger Cavalier tab that is modified to two finger. I have had no issues with torquing. I spend time behind the bow and with my coach and have tried to develope good shooting habits.


Oink Oink!


Phuzzy


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

TrapperDave was right, I've been shooting split 2 for years, I was taught that way as a small kid by an archer who's trophies lined the walls in the 60's, and I can shoot anything up to 100#'s controlled,with just 2 little fingers, so they must be pretty strong, but go with what you are comfortable with, That makes a big difference.. If your not comfortable ,how can the shot be?


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

my intent was to shoot three, but over time the 3rd became less and less involved with the process. Still pull with 3, hold with two.

never had a problem with torque. The 3rd was just always sort of resting on the string at full draw anyhow -- not really doing much otherwise.


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Its how I learned and is a smoother release on the string ( 2 fingers is less drag than 3).


Fred Bear also shot 2 fingers....I think he did ok.


Do whats comfortable for YOU...not what some manual says.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Two fingers*

I shoot with split fingers... usually 3, two under and one over, but depending on the bow, I'll try to drop the bottom finger as much as I can and for no other reason than I am thinking that two fingers have less torque on the string, a cleaner release and certainly less string roll.

I'm actually surprised that more archers don't try to shoot with just two fingers. Heavy bows make that harder for me, especially today, but drawing with three fingers then dropping one prior to release works with sometimes.

However, as positive as that might be, I don't *know *if MY SHOOTING really improves that much with just two fingers since I shoot with gloves on my bow hand to help eliminate torquing of the riser, and I believe that with a good anchor, three fingers or two, your bow will shoot pretty much just as accurately.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure if everyone is understanding the torque concept, but since I did start this; 
Not sure if this is what Viper is referencing, BUT I have been experimenting with this for a couple of weeks now. Two fingers WILL allow you to more easily put a twisting torque on the string! (I know YOU never had a problem with it) But here's the funny part, you wouldn't necessarily know you were doing it! I have experimented with five other people, including a non-archer and a small child, and four of them were noticably, twisting the string more with two fingers. Meaning they were rotating the top of thier hand more into their face. I believe this is the natural tendency with two fingers. 

I just want to make sure the potential down side is understood, since I started this. And on a related note, as long as I pay attention to "torque", the two finger method has improved my shooting.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Orion -

That's exactly it. One thing about the "trad" world these days is that in a lot of circles there really isn't a bench mark, so people can and do get away with a lot of "stuff" that normally wouldn't fly under tighter scrutiny. Does that mean that a 2 finger grip "can't" work? Certainly not, but there's a reason why the majority of shooters use the more conventional three fingered grip. The purpose of the exercise is to stack the deck in your favor. 

Once thing that a good instructor has to understand is which aspects of form (or equipment) are "negotiable" and which ones aren't. The string grip is one of those thing that is or can be. The current thinking in the FITA world is a conventional 3 finger grip with the ring finger acting as a stabilizer (that torque thing again). Years ago it was more common to do the exact opposite, having the index finger do the least amount of work. Oddly enough, both theories produced excellent results.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

I am finding more and more as I try to understand the mechanics of shooting, that knowledge is a good thing. For me, (and apparently for 90+% of shooters) the "traditional" method is a bit unnatural. The hands natural tendency is to turn palm down as it is drawn back. This (I think) also explains why several different cultures used a "pinch" grip for hundreds of years; it allowed a palm down draw. And I believe that the majority of release aids are shot with a palm down orientation, and some I have seen even rotate so far as to put the back of their hand against thier face.

I know this must all be old news to most, but it helps me. The more I understand, the better I shoot.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Orion - 

The most natural string "grip" is with the hand reversed (back of the hand against the face), the way some compound releases are set up. That allows for minimal rotation of the forearm bones most relaxed hand/arm position. Unfortunately, the way we set the arrow on the bow would make that impossible as the lateral force on the arrow (that initiates paradox) would be against thin air. That's also why most thumb ring shooters use an "opposite" handed bow. So there are always compromises and again, we try to find the most advantageous combination of those compromises 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*This is moving me to the water wings side of the pool...*

Question... do most of you, any of you, or is it just me, that feels that the most effective release (forget two finger or three finger for a second) is with the preponderance of string pressure on the middle finder of a two finger or three finger split?

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> Orion -
> 
> The most natural string "grip" is with the hand reversed (back of the hand against the face), the way some compound releases are set up. That allows for minimal rotation of the forearm bones most relaxed hand/arm position. Unfortunately, the way we set the arrow on the bow would make that impossible as the lateral force on the arrow (that initiates paradox) would be against thin air. That's also why most thumb ring shooters use an "opposite" handed bow. So there are always compromises and again, we try to find the most advantageous combination of those compromises
> 
> Viper1 out.


Ok... so Avatar got it right then..... :grin:

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> Ok... so Avatar got it right then..... :grin:
> 
> Aloha... :beer:


I was just thinking that too:lol:!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> I was just thinking that too:lol:!


You knows what they says about minds of a feather an all.... :grin:

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> You knows what they says about minds of a feather an all.... :grin:
> 
> Aloha... :beer:


Yup, shouldn't be throwing stones in the hot kitchen


----------



## alish (Jan 31, 2018)

I know this is an old post, but just wanted to say thanks to all who were a part of the online dialogue. Reading your comments and then watching video of some of the top international recurve archers helped me work out some release issues I was having (string hanging up on the ring finger). So thank you all!!


----------

